# RMS Samaria



## DCMARINE (Dec 5, 2005)

I have a postcard, showing a photo of the vessel, sent to a great-aunt in the Western Isles, posted as ship's mail on board, then posted ashore in Le Havre (date unknown but postage was 2d stamp). The writer says, when written, they had "sailed a just few hours ago and had good weather and hoped it would be like that all the way". I am assuming this was from someone emigrating to, possibly, Australia / New Zealand (emigrant ships to Canada generally left from Glasgow).
I would be grateful if anyone can throw some light on (a) the passage they were on, (b) where had they sailed from, (c) any access to Passenger Lists, (d) any other info on the vessel.
Thanks & Regards,
Donald Campbell


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Donald just do a google search with Rms Samaria 
and there are alot of webpages photos etc


----------



## vectiscol (Oct 14, 2006)

If Samaria had sailed only a few hours ago, and the card was posted from Le Havre, then it is most likely that she had sailed from Southampton. If you follow Gdynia's advice, Donald, you can find a website www.timetableimages.com that shows Cunard sailings in 1955-56 from Southampton via Le Havre to New York and Montreal - I guess the latter in the case of Samaria.

I was born and bred on the Isle of Wight, and in my boyhood in the 50's and 60's there was a chemist's shop on the seafront at Ryde, where I used to buy small photographs of all of the liners that passed through Spithead. I had a few shots of Cunard's intermediate liners such as Ascania and Samaria.


----------



## DCMARINE (Dec 5, 2005)

vectiscol said:


> If Samaria had sailed only a few hours ago, and the card was posted from Le Havre, then it is most likely that she had sailed from Southampton. If you follow Gdynia's advice, Donald, you can find a website www.timetableimages.com that shows Cunard sailings in 1955-56 from Southampton via Le Havre to New York and Montreal - I guess the latter in the case of Samaria.
> 
> I was born and bred on the Isle of Wight, and in my boyhood in the 50's and 60's there was a chemist's shop on the seafront at Ryde, where I used to buy small photographs of all of the liners that passed through Spithead. I had a few shots of Cunard's intermediate liners such as Ascania and Samaria.


Thanks for the info.
The postcard shows a date of 5-10-195? which coincides with sailings on the site. It is later than I thought - I was working on someone emigrating - but if this is correct it explains who the writer, Mary, was. If I am right she lived in Vancouver.
Thanks again,
Donald Campbell


----------

